

Why You Should Never Search For Free WordPress Themes in Google or Anywhere Else - radley
http://wpmu.org/why-you-should-never-search-for-free-wordpress-themes-in-google-or-anywhere-else/

======
timrobinson
I'm not sure what good turning eval into echo does. Won't this write PHP code
into the page's HTML?

